# GYMRATS journey to glory



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

contimplating doing another show later in the year or early next year so thought id get an off season journal on the go to help me keep track of things. Weight is currently 16stone 6 at 5ft 10. Im still bulking altho alot cleaner than i have done in the past. Just starting a test and tren cycle run at 900mg test e and 350mg tri tren. After four weeks il be changing to shorter esters of the same compounds but also add masteron as il be using a rip blend. Also in the last four weeks il be running 100mg var each day as well as ghrp6 and cjc at 100mcg each 3 times a day with 5iu slin with first 2 jags around food. so the cycle will be 8weeks in total then il come off for a further 3 months.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

diet is pretty much the same day in day out. although every other day i change the chicken to mince beef either in the form of chili or a spag bol,

i get up and do 30mins fasted cardio bout 3 times a week. so have black coffee and my cjc and ghrp6 and one eca tab

8am 6whole eggs poached or fried with 2 slices of granery bread and a 60g protein shake and 60g oats 5g creatine,(5iu slin)

10.30, half a cooked chicken with morrocon cous cous or boiled potato

1.30, other half of chicken with pasta salad (cjc and ghrp6 100mcg each 20min before meal and 5iu slin wile im eating)

4pm, 60g protein and 100g oats and activia yogurt

4.30, nox pump or no xplode with one eca tab

5pm train and ten mins cross trainer after every session, i sip 15-20g bcaa and 5g creatine during workout

6-6.30,large banana and 70g whey with 20gbcaa and 5iu creatine

7pm dinner is usually spuds and steak or a turkey steak or cod

10pm cjc and ghrp6 a tub of 250g quark or a chicken fillet or 6 egg omelette or 200g mackrel on granery toast

during the day i have 3 20g bcaa servings mixed in dilute juice... mostly timed an hour after insulin jab so normally around half 9 in the morn and half two in afternoon then the last while i train.

protein is at 300g and i try to keep my carbs just above 200g if not 250g. i supplement with 8g omega fish oils, 2 multivits, 2 g vit c a day an 1g evening primrose


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

trained shoulders tonight

lateral raise 4 sets, 10kgx 10, 15kg x 10 then single arm raises for ten reps with 20 then 25 kg

rear delts 3 sets 15kg, 20kg and 25kg then one set to failure on reverse pec deck

press 50kgx 15, 80kg x 10 then 100kg x10 (2 forced reps)

then finished with 2 sets to failure lateral and front raise with 10kg

shoulders were pumped to the point that they were sore, nice simple quick session with decent weight so happy enough, may even try going 120kg next week but for single reps. had my normal pwo food then for tea had a homemade curry with 250g chicken and 80g rice, bedtime will be 200g mackrel and 2 slices wholemeal toast


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just seen your diet, you're right I shouldn't have looked 

All the best with this mate


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers pal, hopefully wel both make a fair bit of progress


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

not much to report today, day off gym so just did 35min cardio on treadmill at home, diet wise i cut back on the carbs a touch but meals remained the same apart from tea which was steak and veg and having quark for bed meal


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

good luck with it all mate .


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

cheers pal


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

had a pretty relaxed weekend so will start by filling in fridays routine

carbs went back up to normal for fri as was training that night, ended up hitting chest, workout was-

flat dumbell press 25kg x15 35kg x10 50kg x8 and 60kg x6

incline hammer strength chest press, done 3 sets with adding a plate everytime but could barelly move 3x20kg plates each and so dropped the weight on last set down to 50kg for last set

dumbell incline flys 15kg x 15, 20kg by 10 then 25kg x10

pec deck 4 sets

my strength is there for the dumbell presses but im very shakey wen doing them, ****es me off big time

had a chinese for tea and ordered that much that i had another full meal before bed.lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

saturday was pretty laid back, just hit bi's and tri's and finished with 45min cardio, diet has been consistant and dropped carbs again on sunday apart from a sunday roast then did abit of cardio at night


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

took monday off and started back again last night with back.

started off on high rep deadlifts... havent done deads in over 3 months.so worked my way up to 5 plates a side

1plate x20

2plate x 20

3platex 12

4plate x 8

5plate x 8 actually quite surprized with that lift but was zoned out wi a few eca tabs and nox pump and the strength came from somewer

bent over row leverage machine

2plates x 15

3x 10

4x8

5x8

did a 20rep set to failure at the end with 3 plates but changed grips from close grip to underhand after ten reps

lat pull down

half stack x 10

3/4 stack by 10

full by 10

full x ten

really enjoy training with high reps and heavy enough weight, doms are just as bad if not worse than if i was just going heavy with low reps. i get a really nice squeeze and can feel the targeted muscles working


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

abit hectic over the last week or so, got some training done and diet was steady enough, had a few beer fri nyt. normal training and diet resumes today


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck mate, I hope it goes smoothly for you


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

thanks for poppin in mate, if any1 has any advice regarding diet or training fire away, some critisism would be well welcomed


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Are you doing cardio during the off season mate?

You look fairly lean from the pic above tbh.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah mate, the cardio is just to keep my metabolism high to get more food in, only 3 early pre breakie sessions a week on the treadmill with 10 to 15mins on the cross trainer after a workout.

Trained shoulders 2nyt and switched from standing military press to seated smith press and only managed up to 90kg in total for a final 6 reps, pretty much same routine as last week but changed from the standing mil to put more emphasis on the shoulders doing the lifting rather than a jolt up with help of my legs. Had a pro recover for a change pwo with a carnivor 50g protein shot added and my usual 5iu slin. Sitting down to tea now which is creamed potatoes(using milk) 2 chicken fillets and mushy peas. Bed time will be a sample of reflex casien i got and prob a 3 egg omelette


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

last night was hams and quads

stiff leg deadlift one plate a side working up to 5 plates, so 5 sets of 8

lying leg curl

seated ham string machine

quads.

leg extensions 4 sets with 30kg(get the blood in)

leg press 6plates each side x 20

6plates each side x 15

8plates x 10

10plates x 10

squats 3 sets

60kg x10

100kg x 10

140kg by 6

was a good session, knees very sore today. only managed the 6reps on thge squat as was getting a burning sensation in my abdomin and all i could think of was hernia so stopped the moment i had the pain and all is good. the strength is ther so will prob do abit more core work to add more poundage

diet yesterday

mass shake breakie

200g chicken and pasta and pesto salad

tub of quark and a pro slam

60g oats 60g whey

pwo banana 60g whey 20g bcaa and 5g creatine

baked potato and steak

another steak before bed with fird onions


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

had a day off the weights yesterday food was

normal home made mass shake

egg noodles and 225g mackrel

6 chicken drum sticks and 60g oats and 3 boiled eggs

2scoops whey plus one scoop DY tempro, spoonfull peanut butter

300g steak, 3 fried eggs and small baked spud

tub of quark

6 chicken goujons wi garlic dip(breast goujons)

diet isnt the cleanest but with the cardio for fat management, i can enjoy what i eat

will be hitting chest 2nyt


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

trainings all going well at the mo, im up 6lbs, got given a gh kit at the weekend off a mate so guna buy another one myself and start running 10iu every other day first thing upon waking, will still use my peptides altho on off days. Had a great day yesterday, jason corrick held a seminar at the gym which was very insightful. had a good chat with him and got photos and what not taken. really nice down to earth bloke


----------

